# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2009



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 00:07)

Céu encoberto (sinal de que a frente se aproxima  ) e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (1 Ago 2009 às 00:32)

A pressão lá vai descendo, temp. actual 18.3ºC.
Pressão: 1019.9hPa
HR:79%
A imagem de satélite continua muito interessante.


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 03:20)

O céu mantém-se encoberto, e a temperatura, estável, nos *21,9ºC* actualmente!

Não sopra uma brisa...


----------



## GabKoost (1 Ago 2009 às 09:12)

Começou a chover por volta da meia noite e ainda não parou.

Vai ser mais um dia de inverno em pleno mês de agosto.

Os nossos emigrantes que voltam para férias vão cortar os pulsos...

Mas enfim, sempre temos o algarve...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Começou a chover por volta da meia noite e ainda não parou.



Quantos mm?


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia !! 

Começou a chover às _4h10_  e desde aí não parou até de manhã cedo.

Acumulei *6,0mm* 
E a Temperatura Mínima foi de *19,5ºC*

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2009 às 13:49)

Por aqui tb só começou por volta das 4h. Agora não chove.

Min: 19,6ºC

actual: 23,7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2009 às 19:46)

Boa tarde.
O céu ainda se apresenta muito nublado. Tive um aguaceiro ligeiro durante a parte da tarde, mas nada de significativo. O vento corre fraco a moderado de oeste (aparente).
*Tmín*: *16,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *22,5ºC*
Tactual: *18,5ºC*
*Precipitação*: *13 mm*

Bom fim de semana (_Epá! foram todos gozar o sol no Algarve?_)


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 21:17)

Boa Noite !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *21,9ºC* às _03h20_. 

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *16,9ºC* - mínima até ao momento.


----------



## Veterano (1 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

De regresso de Lisboa, fui sempre acompanhado de céu encoberto e períodos de chuva por vezes intensa, isto da parte da manhã.

  Para a tarde, boas abertas, com temperaturas máximas que não ultrapassaram os 24,5º.


----------



## João Soares (2 Ago 2009 às 00:12)

_Extremos do dia 01.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,9ºC* _[03h20]_
Temperatura Mínima: *16,0ºC* _[23h59_

Precipitação Acumulada: *6,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Manhã chuvosa. Tarde com alguns aguaceiros fracos e limpando ao logo da noite._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


Nós próximos dias estarei em Celeirós - Sabrosa - Vila Real como o acesso a net vai ser muito _remoto_ , os meus colegas do fórum vão dando notícias e extremos meteorológicos


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Boa tarde (para mim mesmo, tal é o marasmo por aqui!)

O dia apresentou-se até ao início da tarde muito nublado, começando então a perder a quantidade de nuvens que tinha - agora bem mais luminoso e agradável, com uma cobertura parcial de nuvens altas.
*Tmín*:*9,5ºC*
*Tmáx*:*21,5ºC* (penso que não será ultrapassada)
*Tactual*:*20,5ºC*

Pois é...escrever para mim próprio é um bocadito desanimador! Mas lá está...tenho toda a atenção ao que escrevo.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2009 às 19:46)

:assobio:É...sozinho e abandonado!!!

O que vale é que o tempo vai fresco, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado de noroeste com rajadas e *17,5ºC* de temperatura - assim refresco a cabeça!

Este verão vai indo...vocês verão o que ainda virá neste verão

Bom fim de fim de semana


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2009 às 20:39)

Boa noite. Vou fazer companhia ao colega Aristocrata e informar que pelo Aviz estão 18,6º, num dia estranho, que começou quase sem nuvens e depois foi encobrindo/descobrindo ao sabor de um vento moderado, que para mim, soprou praticamente de todos os quadrantes.

  Não foi um dia de Verão, como não tem sido a maior parte dos dias das semanas mais recentes.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2009 às 23:06)

Max: 24,3ºC

Acho que vou deixar de fazer updates diários porque já tou farto destas temperaturas e destes dias sem sal. Se vier calor, ponho aqui as temperaturas. Se não, regresso no Outono.


E para quem estiver interessado, o IM mandou-me um mail a confirmar-me que as estações da S.Pilar e de Massarelos são EMA's e não REUMAS. Por isso os seus dados são 100% fiáveis.


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Ago 2009 às 00:41)

Eu cá já estou é a preparar o Inverno. Estes dias não me aquecem nem arrefecem. Nunca mais chega as temperaturas abaixo de 5ºC e as manhãs em que é preciso raspar o gelo do pára-brisas do carro para sair de casa 

Agora mais on-topic, mínima de 18.5ºC, máxima de 25.6ºC. Boring.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 00:53)

Skizzo disse:


> E para quem estiver interessado, o IM mandou-me um mail a confirmar-me que as estações da S.Pilar e de Massarelos são EMA's e não REUMAS. Por isso os seus dados são 100% fiáveis.



Fiáveis, os dados são sempre. Podem é representar apenas aquele local.

Mas essa discussão nem se coloca, eu conheço a estação da Serra do Pilar e ela tem condições para ser uma EMA.

Na verdade, é uma RUEMA. Quem te comunicou que era uma EMA também falou verdade. 

Passo a explicar; todas as estações são EMA's, pois são *Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas*. O que acontece é que algumas são consideradas urbanas (RUEMA) e outras climatológicas, para fins de elaboração de normais climatológicas.

Deste modo, quer a Serra do Pilar, quer Massarelos enquadram-se nas RUEMA, que são estações que não entram nos relatórios climatológicos mensais.

Quanto ao caso da Serra do Pilar, discordo dessa decisão. Bem poderia ser uma EMA; primeiro porque tem condições para isso e depois porque naquele local sempre existiu uma estação climatológica. Não entendo o porquê de terem recolocado ali uma estação e lhe retirarem os anteriores privilégios.

Penso que essa estação serve muito melhor a zona do Porto do que Pedras Rubras e apresenta dados bastante adequados e abrangentes, a nível de representatividade.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2009 às 01:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Acho que vou deixar de fazer updates diários porque já tou farto destas temperaturas e destes dias sem sal. Se vier calor, ponho aqui as temperaturas. Se não, regresso no Outono.



 O pessoal começa a desmotivar...vou ficar sozinho!!!
Talvez no outono, com a influência do "El Nino", estejamos aqui interessados na precipitação e deixemos de lado as temperaturas...Talvez!

Boa noite e agasalhem-se: mais uma noite bem fresca esta...


----------



## Stinger (3 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite e agasalhem-se: mais uma noite bem fresca esta...



Eu confirmo , tem sido normal noites frescas


----------



## jpmartins (3 Ago 2009 às 01:48)

Boa Noite
Sigo com,
Tactual:15.9ºC
Pressão: 1018.8hPa
HR: 78%


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Para já magnífico início de semana, com céu limpo e vento fraco, sigo com 16º, enquanto não entrar a nortada está-se bem!


----------



## jpmartins (3 Ago 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia
Por aqui também céu limpo, brisa de NE.
T.actual: 18.1ºC
HR: 60%
Pressâo 1018.8hPa

Tmin. 13.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia "camaradas"

O dia começa muito luminoso, com céu quase limpo (alguma nebulosidade alta) e vento fraco a moderado (aparentemente de norte\nordeste).
Estão agora 19,0ºC de temperatura.

*Tmín*: *9,0ºC* - bem fresca a noite novamente (se fizer as contas, não muito difíceis, chego à interessante média de 9,25ºC de mínima - claro que a média de ontem e de hoje)


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2009 às 11:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que essa estação serve muito melhor a zona do Porto do que Pedras Rubras e apresenta dados bastante adequados e abrangentes, a nível de representatividade.



O IM admitiu que vai continuar a dar as previsões para o Porto baseado nos dados de P.Rubras, para manter coerência em relação às outras cidades do país. Depois disseram que utilizam a estação do aeroporto em Lisboa e não a do centro da cidade, como modo de justificarem utilizarem uma estação menos representativa da cidade.

É claro que eu respondi que o aeroporto de Lisboa é na cidade de Lisboa, o mesmo não acontece com P.Rubras. E eu disse também que a estação da S.Pilar não é o equivalente às estações do centro da cidade de Lisboa. Aliás, só dizem isso porque já não têm estações no centro do Porto, porque as estações do Bonfim e da Sé batiam a S.Pilar no que toca às temperaturas aos pontos. Mas pronto, o que se pode fazer... se preferem utilizar uma estação que eles admitem pouco representativa do Porto, com constantes avarias, bom para eles.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 13:35)

Skizzo disse:


> É claro que eu respondi que o aeroporto de Lisboa é na cidade de Lisboa, o mesmo não acontece com P.Rubras. E eu disse também que a estação da S.Pilar não é o equivalente às estações do centro da cidade de Lisboa. Aliás, só dizem isso porque já não têm estações no centro do Porto, porque as estações do Bonfim e da Sé batiam a S.Pilar no que toca às temperaturas aos pontos. Mas pronto, o que se pode fazer... se preferem utilizar uma estação que eles admitem pouco representativa do Porto, com constantes avarias, bom para eles.



O aeroporto de Lisboa fica 10 km a Norte da dita cidade de Lisboa, localizando-se entre o Campo Grande e Camarate, normalmente designado por aeroporto da Portela.

Aí começamos novamente a entrar na discussão das RUEMA. É óbvio que também não iam poder fazer previsões com base nas estações da Sé nem do Bonfim, se são estações sem o mínimo de condições para serem consideradas EMA. Do mesmo modo, as previsões para Lisboa não se baseiam na Baixa, nem na Estrela, mas sim no aeroporto.

A própria estação do Geofísico não está instalada nas ruas, no meio da cidade. Está dentro do perímetro da cidade, sim, mas num enorme jardim e instalada num alto, a cerca de 110 metros de altitude, num Geofísico com mais de 100 anos, tal como a Serra do Pilar.

Mas sim, penso que o Porto merecia a Serra do Pilar como EMA oficial para as previsões.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2009 às 15:57)

Mas faz parte da cidade de Lisboa, que eu saiba o Campo Grande fica em Lisboa. Não tem nada a haver com P.Rubras.

Dizer que a S.Pilar é o mesmo que as estações da baixa lisboeta é ridiculo, não sei o que andam a fumar no IM.

Mas pronto, eles é que sabem.

-----

Max: 26,4ºC


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Mas estações no centro da cidade de Lisboa e Porto, podem ser representativas do que se passa exactamente no centro e no meio mais urbanizado, mas não são muito representativas da realidade geral..
Claro que é impossível satisfazer as duas opções a não ser com mais dados e mais previsões, mas talvez essas fossem demasiado confusas para o comum cidadão. Não?
- Amanhã 23º na zona NW do Porto, 26º no centro, 24º no Aeroporto, 24º em Gaia, por aí fora...
Não me parece lógico, apesar do meu exagero é claro! 
Não só não era muito lógico e fácil de entender, como também provavelmente todas iam errar, dado o erro associado sempre a uma previsão..

E entre o dilema de escolher uma previsão para dados representativos para as ruas centrais da cidade, e menosprezer a realidade mais abrangente de se escolher previsão para uma estação sinóptica.. Eu continuaria a optar pela segunda.. Por diversos motivos:

- Parece-me mais fácil até para o comum cidadão entender que a realidade no centro da cidade será sempre um pouco mais quente que a previsão generalista dada para o aeroporto, pelos motivos óbvios, mais que não seja a palavra poluição, do que fazer compreender o oposto.. 
- As temperaturas inflaccionadas no centro de uma cidade são o caso excepção na realidade sinóptica envolvente, e não o contrário.. 
- mesmo em termos de verificação de acerto de previsões, certamente serão mais convenientes e fáceis de analisar os dados de estações mais "bem-comportadas" como as dos aeroportos
- por fim mesmo para previsão, para caracterizar o estado da atmosfera, até para input de modelos, obviamente os dados das estações que não estão num centro urbano demasiado denso são mais representativos da realidade da atmosfera.. e não o da estação no meio dos prédios que inflacciona tudo.. por mais que a medição seja verdadeira.... terão que ser sempre esses a entrar, senão ia dar para o torto..

É apenas o meu ponto de vista do porquê de entender continuar a ser assim..
Não que esteja errado até certo ponto o ponto de vista de se achar o da cidade mais lógico.. Mas isso tem outro problema, em várias zonas da cidade haverão leituras também completamente diferentes.. E qual afinal é a mais realista? Nenhuma então no fim.. A não ser que façam uma previsão para cada zona da cidade já agora.. Isso claro não é lógico penso eu.. 
Portanto à escala espacial à qual se apresentam valores previstos, ainda me parece para já o mais lógico o actual..

Mas sim, ainda em relação à Serra do Pilar, também acho que poderia ser a representativa do Porto.. Mas se calhar nem é tão diferente assim da do aeroporto ou é?
Provavelmente só não é essa por motivos técnicos, e por não terem a mesma "riqueza" ou frequência ou tratamento de dados que têm numa estação num aeroporto, sempre mais "obrigatória" de manter e cuidar pelo local em questão..


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Desde hoje e até ao fim de semana vou estar a observar as condições diárias aqui desde a praia de Lavadores, Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia.

O dia esteve soleado e tranquilo, excelente para a praia!

Actualmente estão *+18,3ºC*.

Máximas e mínimas só amanhã... pois instalei a estação há 2 horas!!!


Boas férias a todos


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2009 às 00:28)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia de sol mas sem o "verdadeiro" calor de verão...posso repetir isto vezes sem fim? Posso?!

A *Tmáx* foi de *24,5ºC*.
A *temp. actual* é de *15,0ºC*. Sem vento. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas mas que deixam ver perfeitamente a lua no seu quarto crescente - quase lua cheia
Boa noite noctívagos


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2009 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens no céu que se começam a dissipar, sigo com 20º e vento fraco, ontem esteve um grande dia de praia "à moda do Porto", isto é, pouco calor, vento fraco a moderado para o final da tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia

Ligeira névoa, alguma nebulosidade alta. *18,5ºC* de *temp. actual*

*Tmín*: *12,0ºC*

Ah, o meteorologista de serviço na RTP refere a entrada de calor para o final da semana e depois uns bons dias de "lestada" - é desta gente! É desta que todos nos vamos queixar do calor...já estamos tão habituados a temperaturas baixas que até vamos assar frangos com os cremes protectores, óleos jonhsons e companhia!!! Vai ser um fartote.


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2009 às 13:48)

Céu a encobrir, temperatura nos 23,5º, vento fraco, tudo isto em Rio Tinto, não há dois dias iguais...


----------



## Z13 (4 Ago 2009 às 21:27)

Aqui pela praia de Lavadores tivemos um dia agradável, com sol e pouco vento, mas a partir das 17h30 instalou-se uma neblina que provocou uma debandada geral dos "praiantes"...

O mar estava agitado, provocando a bandeira vermelha, e a água gelada....

Neste momento, estão *+18,6ºC*

Os extremos do dia foram   +17,9ºC / +19,9ºC


Não estou habituado a amplitudes térmicas tão pequenas...


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

Z13 disse:


> Não estou habituado a amplitudes térmicas tão pequenas...



 Amigo Z13, estás por agora numa terra onde o mar impera, a sua vastidão condiciona alguns quilómetros terra adentro, e a este Verão podemos apelidar de "marítimo".


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2009 às 22:55)

Pelo Aviz paira um nevoeiro cerrado, fazendo com que a HR esteja nos 83% para uma temperatura de 20,2º.

   Até meio da tarde, sol e algumas nuvens. A partir daí, reinou o nevoeiro.


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Sinto-me um pouco sozinho pelo litoral norte, mas sempre vou relatando que registo uma manhã enevoada, com uma espécie de nevoeiro alto.

  A temperatura ronda os 20º e pouca amplitude vai sofrer, a manter-se o céu encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2009 às 09:25)

Está um tempo realmente enfadonho.... céu encoberto e nuvens  baixas...muita humidade...

a mínima foi de 17.1ºc

actual:

temp: 19.8ºc

Vento NNW  : 6 km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão:1016 hpa


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2009 às 11:08)

Cai uma morrinha muito fraca ( quase invisível) neste momento....

temp: 20.5ºc

Vento: WNW: 7 km /h

Humidade 90%

que tempo de "treta" em pleno Agosto....


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2009 às 14:37)

O nevoeiro levantou e deu lugar a um sol radioso. Sigo com 24,5º, a leste rondam contudo algumas formações de nuvens compactas.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

Céu muito nublado que deu lugar a um céu praticamente limpo a partir do meio da tarde - cúmulos para leste.
Um tempo "abafado", com uma *Tmáx* de *26,5ºC* - eu diria, ao jeito de um "célebre" comentador desportivo, uma humidade relativa muito acima dos 100%
A *temp. actual* é de *23,0ºC* e o vento é fraco.
A *Tmín* foi de *17,0ºC*

Bom fim de tarde
Ah...já começa a cheirar a verão!


----------



## Z13 (5 Ago 2009 às 23:10)

Aqui pela praia de Lavadores o dia também começou muito cinzento e fresco...

A mínima ficou pelos +16,6ºC

A partir do meio dia as coisas melhoraram substancialmente e o sol veio-nos visitar em força, contudo a máxima ficou pelos +19,9ºC 

Neste momento céu com um belo luar e *+17ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2009 às 01:32)

Isso é que foi uma amplitude térmica...
Já tens saudades das amplitudes do interior a esta hora...

Preparemo-nos para ter daqui a uns dias algum calor que tem faltado a esta zona litoral - faz bem ao corpo, à mente e também às plantinhas (e às ervas daninhas, coitadinhas)

Esta quinta-feira a temperatura ou descerá ligeiramente ou então estagnará. Esperemos então novidades a partir de sexta-feira...

Boa noite


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã cinzenta, com 18,4º, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 17º. A propósito, já disponho de uma estação básica, mas que me vai permitir dar as mínimas/máximas diárias.

  Será mais um contributo para cobrir uma zona do Porto (Aviz/Parque da Cidade), ainda por caracterizar, juntamente com as informações de Porto Centro e Marquês e ainda o João em Canidelo.

  De referir o vento para já muito fraco.


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2009 às 09:08)

Mais um dia enfadonho com céu encoberto, e pelo satélite é para continuar...

Mínima de 15.5ºc

Actual:19.1ºc

Vento W: 4 km/h

Humidade: 88%

Pressão:1019 hpa

não deve tardar muito a morrinha....


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2009 às 11:15)

Até cerca das 10.30h uma leve, muito leve chuva "*molha-tolos*". Fora isso o céu apresenta-se encoberto e vento fraco. Enfadonho...
Depois posto mais dados mas de momento não me apetece

Um bom dia para todos

Edição: pelas 11.30h ainda cai uma "morrinha"


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2009 às 21:59)

Boa noite. Sigo com 17,9º, e algum vento, depois de ter atingido uma máxima estratosférica de 22,6º, não nos podemos esquecer que estamos apenas em pleno Agosto.

  Quando ouço falar de possibilidade de máximas para o litoral norte bem acima dos 30º, até penso que estou a sonhar, face ao panorama das últimas longas semanas.

  Mas em seguida recordo-me dos efeitos de uma boa lestada e fico expectante´. Será que ainda vou vestir uns calções e seguir para a praia?


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Amanhã vou para Avintes.
Com os valores obtidos nessa região nos últimos dias, espero poder observar paisagens relativamente amenas em comparação com a aridez agreste dos campos aqui da minha zona.


----------



## Z13 (7 Ago 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite,

Aqui pela praia de Lavadores tivemos o dia mais desagradável da semana...

Muito nublado na maior parte, com abertas ao final da tarde, e muito vento.

A mínima foi de +15,4ºC e a máxima ficou-se pelos +19,2ºC

Neste momento céu descoberto e *+16,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2009 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*16.8ºc *( mínima de *14.6ºc*) 

Vento: SE 5 km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão 1020 hpa. 

O dia começou com sol e algumas nuvens altas, mas um nevoeiro denso que se formou sobre o rio Douro, e se faz sentir neste momento  começou a invadir a cidade, fazendo a temperatura baixar...


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Intenso nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, sigo com 14,5º. No Aviz registei há pouco 16,2º, estava sol e nevoeiro sobre o mar.


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2009 às 12:01)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Intenso nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, sigo com 14,5º. No Aviz registei há pouco 16,2º, estava sol e nevoeiro sobre o mar.



Quando estava a passar a Ponte de Arrábida estava uma nevoeirada.
E ainda continua, menos denso.


----------



## João Soares (7 Ago 2009 às 17:57)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *22,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Ago 2009 às 19:57)

Boa tarde
Depois de uns dias fantásticos pelas terras do Centro, estou de volta.
Temp. actual: 19.0ºC
HR:77%
Brisa de NW.


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite e bom f.de s.! Sigo com 18,5º, depois de ter atingido uma máxima "tropical" de 21,4º.

  A brisa marítima continua activa, não permite veleidades à temperatura máxima, já não me recordo de anos anteriores com um Verão tão raquítico.


----------



## Z13 (7 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela praia de Lavadores esteve um dia que começou fresco mas agradável pela manhã, e que teve na "nortada" a característica da tarde...

Os meus extremos foram +14,9ºC  /  +17,2ºC


Neste momento registo  *+15,4ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

por aqui a maxima rondou os 27ºC. Por agora 20,8ºC


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui pela praia de Lavadores esteve um dia que começou fresco mas agradável pela manhã, e que teve na "nortada" a característica da tarde...
> 
> ...


17,2 de máxima  Deve ser dos sitios do litoral mais fresquinhos.. Lavadores encontra-se ao pé de Moledo? Já ouvi falar,mas não me recordo bem de onde.


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2009 às 22:36)

meteo disse:


> 17,2 de máxima  Deve ser dos sitios do litoral mais fresquinhos.. Lavadores encontra-se ao pé de Moledo? Já ouvi falar,mas não me recordo bem de onde.



  A praia de Lavadores fica precisamente a sul e contígua à foz do rio Douro ou seja, a sul do Porto.

  A praia de Moledo fica no Minho, a sul de Caminha e junto à foz do rio Minho, a poucos quilómetros de Espanha.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2009 às 22:47)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 18.9ºc  ( a máxima foi de *23.7 ºc*)

Vento: NW: 7km/h 

Humidade:74%

Pressão:1018 hpa.


----------



## Z13 (7 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Veterano disse:


> A praia de Lavadores fica precisamente a sul e contígua à foz do rio Douro ou seja, a sul do Porto.






É a primeira praia de Gaia!


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 22:49)

Veterano disse:


> A praia de Lavadores fica precisamente a sul e contígua à foz do rio Douro ou seja, a sul do Porto.
> 
> A praia de Moledo fica no Minho, a sul de Caminha e junto à foz do rio Minho, a poucos quilómetros de Espanha.



SIm,Moledo sabia que ficava perto de Espanha,Lavadores estava confuso.
ok,a Sul do Porto,obrigado  Local bem fresquinho!


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

meteo disse:


> SIm,Moledo sabia que ficava perto de Espanha,Lavadores estava confuso.
> ok,a Sul do Porto,obrigado  Local bem fresquinho!



 Como já referi, estas praias mais frescas do norte são muito ricas em iodo, característica que as recomenda para tratamento de determinadas maleitas, é algo que ouço dizer há décadas...


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Veterano disse:


> Como já referi, estas praias mais frescas do norte são muito ricas em iodo, característica que as recomenda para tratamento de determinadas maleitas, é algo que ouço dizer há décadas...



Não duvido..Também não troco praias com temperaturas de 22 e 23 graus com muito iodo( como também estas aqui ao pe de Torres vedras)a praias como as do Algarve sem ondas,sem iodo e com demasiado calor..Então quando temos a sorte de ter calor( como na próxima semana) são dias fantásticos..Aquela pequena neblina que se ve ao longe, com vento fraco, calor mas não exagerado e ondas,são dias muito bem passados


----------



## Costa (7 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui pela praia de Lavadores esteve um dia que começou fresco mas agradável pela manhã, e que teve na "nortada" a característica da tarde...
> 
> Os meus extremos foram +14,9ºC  /  +17,2ºC




Tens a certeza que esses valores estão correctos? Tenho muitas dúvidas. Isso são quase menos 6ºC do que Pedras Rubras ou Viana (Chafé) obtiveram hoje. 

Se estiveres a falar da temperatura da água do mar, aí sim, acredito que isso esteja bem calibrado.


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2009 às 23:23)

Costa disse:


> Tens a certeza que esses valores estão correctos? Tenho muitas dúvidas. Isso são quase menos 6ºC do que Pedras Rubras ou Viana (Chafé) obtiveram hoje.
> 
> Se estiveres a falar da temperatura da água do mar, aí sim, acredito que isso esteja bem calibrado.



Se for um registo mesmo junto ao mar é possível, tal como é anotado pela estação do Porto de Leixões.


----------



## Z13 (7 Ago 2009 às 23:36)

Costa disse:


> Tens a certeza que esses valores estão correctos? Tenho muitas dúvidas. Isso são quase menos 6ºC do que Pedras Rubras ou Viana (Chafé) obtiveram hoje.
> 
> Se estiveres a falar da temperatura da água do mar, aí sim, acredito que isso esteja bem calibrado.



Costa! A certeza que eu tenho é a mesma que tu tens quando olhas para o teu sensor...

A  gente olha para lá... e vê os números que lá estão escritos!!!!


Agora mais a sério... o termómetro que eu trouxe é digital e está colocado num 4º andar virado a norte, a cerca de 40 metros da praia. Fica virado exactamente para o "molhe" da barra do Douro, e leva com a nortada mesmo em cima. Num dia como o de hoje, até os vidros das janelas ficaram sujos com a humidade ou a salitre, o que for que o vento trazia...

A única percepção que te posso acrescentar é a minha sensação térmica... e essa é de que, abrigado e ao sol esteve-se bem! Mas assim que saíamos do "tapa-vento"... era um grizo! Até as minhas filhas (que acham que esta água do mar é boa!) estavam com as t-shirt vestidas....


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

Um sensor ter um erro por excesso é normalissimo..Há muitas causas para isso..Agora errar por defeito parece mais complicado.Mau arejamento não pode ser. Locais a apanhar a brisa maritima,e com a nortada em força pode acontecer..


----------



## Z13 (7 Ago 2009 às 23:57)

meteo disse:


> Um sensor ter um erro por excesso é normalissimo..Há muitas causas para isso..Agora errar por defeito parece mais complicado.Mau arejamento não pode ser. Locais a apanhar a brisa maritima,e com a nortada em força pode acontecer..



Na viagem poderia ter acontecido algo... mas não me parece!!

É um sensor que está habituado a "trabalhar" em Bragança e com resultados fiáveis... e estas temperaturas para ele... são cantigas!!!

(A este já o vi eu marcar -6,9ºC)


----------



## Z13 (8 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Curiosamente, temperatura já subiu um pouco...

Neste momento *+16,2ºC*


O sensor que utilizo em viagens é identico a este:







Z13


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Ago 2009 às 00:06)

Em dias de nortada mesmo à beira-mar é perfeitamente possível este tipo de máximas, não sei qual o espanto.

Por aqui 13.7ºC/25.4ºC, mais 1 dia habitual deste Verão. É aproveitar o fresco de agora que para a semana isto vai dar uma grande volta


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2009 às 00:10)

Z13 disse:


> Curiosamente, temperatura já subiu um pouco...
> 
> Neste momento *+16,2ºC*
> 
> Z13



Por aqui também subiu mais um bocado !!

Temperatura Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2009 às 01:06)

É normal que durante o período da tarde, quando se faz sentir com mais força a nortada, as máximas não subam muito - até baixam em relação ao final da manhã quando bastantes vezes se dá a máxima do dia. Agora ao final do dia, quando a nortada cessa, é perfeitamente normal a temperatura manter-se ou por vezes subir em relação ao meio da tarde. Já verifiquei isso mesmo bem junto ao litoral.

Ontem, dia 07\ Agosto o dia começou muito nublado com um misto de nevoeiro nalguns pontos mais altos com nuvens muito baixas noutras zonas - bem fresco durante o período da noite\manhã. de tarde o céu foi ficando lentamente limpo - alguma neblina sempre presente.
*Tmín*: *10,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *24,0ºC*

Actual:
Céu com algumas nuvens altas - discretas, alguma nebulosidade baixa aparenta aproximar-se e *Temp*. de *13,0ºC*

Um bom fim de semana


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia. Registo 19,7º, para uma mínima de 16,6º. Tendência para hoje: vento fraco de sudoeste está a trazer nevoeiro intenso sobre a orla marítima, isto tanto pode proporcionar um óptimo dia de praia, como uma camada de humidade que nem de cobertor se está bem na praia.

  Quanto à temperatura máxima mesmo junto ao mar, não me espanta que, com as condições actuais de grande influência marítima (algo pouco habitual por tantas semanas), ela fique uns graus abaixo dos 20º.


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2009 às 10:24)

Bons dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,4ºC*

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro que ainda não se dissipou.
A Temperatura Actual é de *20,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

dados actuais:

Temperatura: *20.8 ºc* ( mínima de *15.5ºc*)

Vento: WNW: 9 Km/h

Humidade: 78%

Pressão 1016 hpa.

Consigo avistar uma faixa de nevoeiro sobre o mar!


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

Boas tardes !! 

Hoje ao fim da manhã, tive com o nosso colega *Z13*  do qual presenciei neblina. Essa neblina ainda durar até dissipar-se, por isso é que ele regista máximas baixas. 
E reparei que estavam a comparar com a Estação de Pedras Rubras que fica a 4 km do mar  (não é lá grande comparação)

---------------------------------

Céu nublado por um mix de Cirrus Uncinos com Cirroestratus e Fractus.

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Depois de uma manhã de praia interessante (só a partir das 11,30h), sigo agora com 20,8º e o vento sopra de noroeste moderado.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2009 às 16:38)

Para variar, por aqui bem mais quente, com 28,1ºC neste momento


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

A nortada tomou conta do litoral, sigo com 22,5º, apesar do céu estar limpo, nota-se uma certa neblina no ar...


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

Max: 28,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2009 às 21:57)

Boas Noites !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *24,3ºC*

De momento, o céu limpo e vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Z13 (8 Ago 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite aos meus companheiros do Noroeste!!!

Hoje será a útima vez, pelo menos neste mês de Agosto, que relato as condições meteorológicas desde a praia de Lavadores, pois amanhã regresso ao inferno transmontano...  (_Em minha casa hoje a máxima foi de_ 30,6ºC   )

Bom, e por aqui por Lavadores, tivemos uma manhã com muita neblina mas bastante agradável, em que o sol foi lentamente rompendo e afastando o nevoeiro. Passei de facto uns bons momentos à beira mar num bate-papo bem agradável com o nosso colega João Soares! 

Mas de tarde a coisa complicou!!! Levantou-se o vento do costume que não deixa ninguém fazer praia descansado....

As minhas extremas foram:

+14,7ºC  /  +17,2ºC


Temperatura actual :  *+15,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 22:35)

Sigo com 19,7º, para uma máxima de 22,4º, já se está a tornar um hábito viver num clima marítimo.


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 22:38)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite aos meus companheiros do Noroeste!!!
> 
> Hoje será a útima vez, pelo menos neste mês de Agosto, que relato as condições meteorológicas desde a praia de Lavadores, pois amanhã regresso ao inferno transmontano...  (_Em minha casa hoje a máxima foi de_ 30,6ºC   )



  Boa viagem até Bragança, Z13! Conto em Setembro passar lá uns dias, convido-te desde já para beber um copo.


----------



## Z13 (8 Ago 2009 às 22:42)

Veterano disse:


> Boa viagem até Bragança, Z13! Conto em Setembro passar lá uns dias, convido-te desde já para beber um copo.





Obrigado Veterano!

Manda uma PM nessa altura para combinarmos e, já agora, reunirmos mais membros daquela zona!


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2009 às 00:16)

_Extremos do dia 08.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Ago 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia.Hoje para variar não há nevoeiro, só vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas. Registo 19,7º, para uma mínima de 16,8º.


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2009 às 10:36)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,2ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23.4ºC* [Hoje vai ser um dia quentinho]


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*23.1ºc* ( mínima de *15.9ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 14km/h

Humidade:61%

Pressão:1014.4 hpa.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2009 às 17:35)

Max: 30,7ºC
Min: 18,2ºC

actualmente 29,8ºC

esta noite deve começar a onda das noites tropicais por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2009 às 18:25)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *26,2ºC* (tal como o IM previa) 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24,3ºC*

Veremos que serão os próximos dias :assobio:


----------



## Veterano (9 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Boa noite. A minha máxima não passou dos 23,4º. Neste momento sigo com 20º, vento fraco depois de uma tarde de nortada.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite, 

O dia de hoje já aqueceu um pouco mais do que tem sido habitual ultimamente, e para a semana  que vem deverá fazer bastante calor!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 20.2ºc (máxima de *28.1 ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 9 km/h (rajada máxima: 38 km/h de NW às 15:49 h)

Humidade:62%

Pressão: 1015 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 00:07)

_Extremos do dia 09.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2009 às 01:23)

Boa noite

*08 Agosto:*
Tmín - *11,5ºC*
Tmáx - *26,0ºC*

*09 Agosto:*
Tmín - *12,0ºC*
Tmáx - *26,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Ago 2009 às 02:14)

Por aqui...
Mínima: 15.1ºC
Máxima: 31.0ºC

Céu limpo.

No meu posto de observação acredito em máximas superiores a 30ºC de forma consecutiva pelo menos até ao próximo fim de semana.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Ago 2009 às 02:51)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Tactual: 15.9ºC
Pressão: 1014.4hPa
HR:79%
Brisa de E


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2009 às 08:32)

Bom dia Verão!

...O vento mudou e o calor voltou...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *22.3ºc* ( mínima de *19.4ºc*)

Vento: ENE: 15Km/h

Humidade: 57%

Pressão:1015.9 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Já sigo com 21,6º, tudo indica vai ser uma boa semana de praia, infelizmente ainda estou a trabalhar.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 09:15)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,8ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *25,9ºC* 

*Edit: (9h52)*

Temp: *26,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia Verão!
> 
> ...O vento mudou e o calor voltou...



Nem mais...
Já bastava de tanta previsão que depois se constatava
com o " temporariamente muito nublado 
durante a madrugada e manhã " e nortada para a tarde.
Voltou o vento leste.
Voltaram os dias de Verão também aqui no litoral norte.
Esta semana já cá canta.Veremos se haverá continuidade.
Ficarão só a faltar algumas  trovoadas para completar este quadro de "bom tempo"...
Já 26.9º e ainda uma brisa de leste...


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 11:20)

Quando a lestada chega ao Porto e o que se vê:







De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *28,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2009 às 11:54)

Aquece bem!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *29.4ºc* 

Vento E :12 km/h

Humidade: 38%

Pressão:1016 hpa.

Que saudades deste cheiro a Leste e calor....

mas...a continuar assim pela semana toda não deve tardar ( infelizmente) o cheiro a terra queimada causado pelos incêndios....


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 12:05)

Editado


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *30,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 12:50)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *30,2ºC*



Atingi a máxima de *30,7ºC*

No entanto, o vento rodou para W e a temperatura está em plena queda.
Actualmente tenho *27,6ºC*

Houve uma altura em que a temperatura desceu dos 30,5ºC para os 28,8ºC, numa actualização.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 13:22)

Minima: 22,5ºC (finalmente, 1ª noite tropical de Agosto)

temp actual: 34ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Por Rio Tinto registo 28,6º, sem dúvida bastante acima dos valores das últimas semanas.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

a máxima do ano já ca cantam, estão 35,1ºC. Se continuar a subir assim...


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 14:51)

Skizzo disse:


> a máxima do ano já ca cantam, estão 35,1ºC. Se continuar a subir assim...



  Pois no Aviz (informação dada pelo meu ajudante, o meu filho), apenas registo 26º, deve estar muito longe da máxima do ano.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 15:20)

bem h0je nem parece o norte segundo o im o porto as 12 horas era o sitio com a temperatura mais alta do pais a resgistar 34 graus nada mau


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 15:30)

homem do mar disse:


> bem h0je nem parece o norte segundo o im o porto as 12 horas era o sitio com a temperatura mais alta do pais a resgistar 34 graus nada mau



 Às 13 horas o Porto (Serra do Pilar) seguia com 33,7º, só batido por Santarém com 34,4º (dados do IM).

 Como aqui já foi referido inúmeras vezes, mandem vento leste e o Porto dá cartas na temperatura máxima a nível nacional.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 15:30)

a mais alta foi Massarelos com 34,5ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 19:12)

Sigo com 26,3º, para uma máxima de 27,1º, apesar de tudo a proximidade do mar ainda esbateu um pouco a vaga de calor, mas se continua a entrar mais leste, devo ultrapassar os 30º, o que já aconteceu no Porto "profundo".


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 19:15)

Aqui a maxima foi de 35,4ºC. Por agora 31,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 20:32)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *30,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 24,0ºC (acabou de actualizar *23,0ºC* caiu um 1º)

Tarde passada em Braga, onde o urbano do Porto marcava _33ºC_ (parado), do qual posso admitir que estava muitooo calor


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 21:18)

Aqui pelo Aviz ainda registo 25,1º. Contudo em Matosinhos, terra do bom peixe, junto ao oceano, não estariam mais de 22º.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui ainda 28ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,6ºC* 

Edit: (22h20)

Actualmente: *22,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2009 às 22:32)

Eis que em poucos minutos a temperatura chegou aos 23,5ºC.

Mas parece que ja deu marca atrás, sigo com *23,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

Pelo Aviz ainda 24,5º, toca a descansar, amanhã trabalha-se...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

Nem uma brisa se sente. A temperatura varia entre 27,9ºC e 28,0ºC já há bastante tempo.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Está uma noite espectacular!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *25.9ºc* (a máxima atingida às 14:54 h foi de *33.0 ºc*)

Vento: 9 km/h de NNE ( rajada maxima de 35 km/h de Leste às 09:12h)

Houve algum vento Norte/Noroeste durante a tarde mas não ultrapassou os 26km/h de máximo.

Humidade: 48%

Pressão:1015 hpa.

Não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse tanto já hoje...
Vão começar as noites tropicais por aqui..resta saber até quando...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 22:49)

^^ Nao tiveste já hoje?

Eu tive uma minima bem alta


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

Skizzo disse:


> ^^ Nao tiveste já hoje?
> 
> Eu tive uma minima bem alta



Não ,hoje a minha mínima foi  de 19.4ºc às 06:32h.

Mas amanhã já não deve baixar dos 21 graus provavelmente,até porque o vento já está de ENE neste momento,e às tantas a temp vai começar a subir umas décimas...ou então fica estagnada...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

Aqui começou o inferno uma noite mais cedo. 

Hoje já disse ao Joao Soares que aposto numa minima de 24ºC, seria a mais alta deste ano. A temperatura nao desce nesta zona, e o pior é que nao desce dentro meu quarto


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

Snifa disse:


> Não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse tanto já hoje...
> Vão começar as noites tropicais por aqui..resta saber até quando...



  Parece que 5ª feira começa a entrar a brisa de oeste e então... adeus noites tropicais e olá nevoeiros, no fundo, as raízes do litoral norte.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2009 às 23:09)

Aqui deve durar mais algum tempo  nem que seja mais uma noite. o IM dá vento de Oeste todos os dias para P.Rubras, daí as minimas (e maximas) baixas dessa zona


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos:

Max: 35,4ºC
Min: 22,5ºC

actualmente: 27,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 10.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,7ºC* [Já não registava uma máxima acima dos 30º desde o dia 21 de Junho]
Temperatura Mínima: *16,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento variável muito fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*

Já desci aos 20,8º e subi aos 23,3ºC agora está em queda.


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Ago 2009 às 00:53)

Por aqui mínima de 19.1ºC, máxima de 34.8ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2009 às 02:51)

Por aqui, próximo do mar em dia de nortada fraca e ainda sem o Leste,a noite refresca. (19.6º).Mas é Verão.
Em breve, a brisa dos calores ( de Leste ) até o oceano abraçará,
e até ao final da manhã, não fará diferença entre uns e outros.
Ou não...( o leste ainda não cá chegou)


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 03:25)

Ainda tenho uma noite tropical, mas do qual duvido que assim fiquem.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia, 

a noite foi tropical com mínima de *22.0ºc* às 05:18h.

Dados actuais: 

temperatura: *25.8ºc*

Vento ENE: 10 km/h

Humidade: 49 %

Pressão:1017 hpa.

O leste para já está mais fraco do que ontem à mesma hora....
Vamos lá ver se hoje aquece ainda mais do que ontem...


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Depois de uma mínima de 21,5º, sigo com 22,6º, vento fraco, céu limpo, bom para a praia.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2009 às 09:41)

Ui...Até parece que ainda estou lá pelo sotavento algarvio:
- a esta hora já 27.8º e céu limpo.
Ah vento Leste que és grande.
( a mínima aqui foi 17.8º)


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 09:51)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima, não foi tropical, ficando-se pelos *19,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *E*.

Temperatura Actual: *28,4ºC* [Ontem, por esta hora, registava 26,6ºC] 


_*EDIT (10h09):*_

Temp. Actual: *29,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 10:44)

Muito calor já a esta hora! 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *29.4 ºc*

Vento ENE: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 34 %

Pressão: 1017 hpa

Pedras Rubras já atinge os 29 graus , segundo o Wunderground:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html

Enquanto durar o Leste é sempre a subir....vamos ver até onde vai..


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 10:48)

Já atingi os *30,0ºC*!!


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

*31.5ºc* neste momento! 

Vento Este: 3km/h

Ar muito parado....

A brisa marítima deve estar por um fio....


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

Snifa disse:


> A brisa marítima deve estar por um fio....



Sim, ela já anda a fazer estragos !! 

Até agora só subi aos *30,4ºC*

Neste momento, estou com *29.2ºC*, veremos o que acontecerá!


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

Min: 24,2ºC 

penso que hoje deve ser o dia mais quente do ano  Actual: 34,1ºC (ja tive 35,2)


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

Depois de ter subido aos 32.6 ºc a temperatura desce agora para os 29.9ºc actuais fruto da brisa marítima que se instalou mais cedo hoje como era previsível...

Dados actuais:

Temp: *29.9ºc* ( máxima até ao momento *32.6ºc * e que deve ficar por aqui)

Vento: WSW: 13km/h

Humidade:49 %

Pressão : 1017 hpa.

Nos próximos dias penso que será mais do mesmo por aqui...calor mais "pronunciado" até ao meio dia/13:00 horas ,e depois brisa de W ou NW.


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2009 às 14:55)

Pela minha quinta na Madalena, onde almocei, registei 30º e 31% de HR. Vento fraco, o mar calmo, praia espectacular


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 15:04)

Subiu um pouco a temperatura, 

agora: *31.4 ºc* com vento NNW: 11km/h.

Umas trovadazitas no fim da tarde de cada um destes dias de calor é que era.....para refrescar o ambiente...

.... isso era antigamente.... o cheiro da terra molhada...os relâmpagos, os  trovões ouvindo-se longe e aproximando-se...o vento quente de Leste...o céu cada vez mais escuro... e por fim uma grande chuvada de gotas grossas baixava a temperatura....bons tempos...

mas...pode ser que durante  esta semana se veja qualquer coisa....o IM assim o prevê...


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> ... o cheiro da terra molhada...os relâmpagos, os  trovões ouvindo-se longe e aproximando-se...o vento quente de Leste...o céu cada vez mais escuro... e por fim uma grande chuvada de gotas grossas baixava a temperatura....bons tempos...



Mas que quadro mais idílico...
Quem nos dera...mas a coisa para trovoadas está "preta" no interior,
quanto mais aqui bem juntinho ao vasto oceano que tudo castra...
A máxima por aqui foi de 32,2º .
A brisa de noroeste chegou logo pelo meio-dia.
Manteve-se entre os 29º e 31º ao longo de toda a tarde. Agora 28.2º.
Ainda algum noroeste, cada vez mais fraco. Céu obviamente limpo...
Noite tropical à nossa espera...


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2009 às 20:19)

Boas tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *30,4ºC* (às _11h10_)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *26,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

Afinal a temperatura ainda subiu mais um  pouco , ficando a máxima nos *33.1ºc* às 16:17h quando o vento soprava de Norte fraco...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *26.9ºc*

Vento 4 km/ de NNE ( rajada máxima 26 km/ de ENE às 09:32h)

Humidade: 40%

Pressão:1015 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2009 às 22:01)

Sigo com 25,4º, para uma máxima de 28,8º. Aqui no Aviz coloquei o sensor exterior numa varanda virada a norte, bem abrigado, ninguém me pode acusar de temperaturas a pecar por excesso.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

A noite segue calma e quente!

Temperatura estagnada, só desceu uma décima desde o meu último post...

Actual: *26.8ºc*

Não corre ponta de vento.

Nos últimos 5 minutos, máximo de 1 km/ de E.


----------



## DMartins (11 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

Boas noites!
Depois de uma máxima de 33.1º, 
seguimos às 23:50 com uns tórridos 25.5º e sem ponta de vento...


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Ago 2009 às 00:22)

Por aqui extremos 20.7ºC/34.9ºC.

Sigo com 26.4ºC. Mais 1 dia sem história.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

Boa noite...
O calor já chegou, o sol que queima e o vento que tudo seca...também nos visitam.
A noite ainda não é tropical - dificilmente será por estas bandas - mas é agradável! Agora estão *18,5ºC* de temperatura...

Dia 10:
*Tmín* - *13,5ºC*
*Tmáx* - *30,0ºC*

Dia 11:
*Tmín* - *13,0ºC*
*Tmáx* - *31,5ºC*

Podem perguntar: não seria lógico aquecer mais por aí?
Bem, não é fácil dizer porquê mas esta é uma zona com clima específico - Penso que será uma das zonas mais frescas da região; há por aqui zonas à volta do concelho de Paços de Ferreira em que é possível sentir mais 4 a 5 graus de temperatura na máxima. No entanto por vezes é possível, em determinadas condições, sentir altas temperaturas, igualando as máximas das zonas mais baixas ao redor deste planalto.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2009 às 02:00)

Pelas ruas do centro do Porto, o nosso amigo *João Soares* relatava, há pouco, uma noite bastante quente. Com o vento a soprar fraco, ou nulo, tornava-se até desconfrontável andar pela rua!

A RUEMA de Massarelos, às 00h registava ainda *24,6ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2009 às 03:02)

Boas Noites !! 

Depois de uma caminhada desde a Trindade até Canidelo  onde o calor me fez transpirar imenso (ficando com a camisa que era branca, torno-a transparente de tanto suor)

----------

Chegado a casa registo actualmente, *20,5ºC* céu totalmente limpo e vento nem vê-lo.

----------

_Extremos do dia 11.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *19,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Depois de uma mínima de 21,5º e de uma noite magnífica, sigo com 22,7º, sem vento, mais uma óptima manhã de praia, mas não para mim, que ainda trabalho.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 08:36)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *21.9ºc*

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *25.4ºc*

Vento nulo ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 4 km/h de ESE)

Humidade:57%

Pressão  1016 hpa.

Isto sem vento Leste....  a brisa vai entrar a meio da manhã.... já não será um dia tão quente aqui pelo Porto a meu ver...


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2009 às 12:24)

Sigo com 24,8º no Aviz, a brisa marítima não vai permitir grandes veleidades.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Veterano disse:


> Sigo com 24,8º no Aviz, a brisa marítima não vai permitir grandes veleidades.



A brisa marítima já sopra desde as 10 horas da manhã , embora muito fraca é o suficiente para não permitir grandes subidas de temperatura...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *28.4ºc*

Vento: WSW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 54%

Pressão : 1017 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Por Rio Tinto registo 29,5º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens para o interior, teoricamente interessantes...


----------



## DMartins (12 Ago 2009 às 14:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Pelas ruas do centro do Porto, o nosso amigo *João Soares* relatava, há pouco, uma noite bastante quente. Com o vento a soprar fraco, ou nulo, tornava-se até desconfrontável andar pela rua!
> 
> A RUEMA de Massarelos, às 00h registava ainda *24,6ºC*.



Linda foto tens tu, do nosso Centro Histórico, mais propriamente do Largo 25 de Abril, mais conhecido pelo "Campo da Feira".
Os malandros vêm cá e não dizem nada...

Seguimos por Guimarães, no dia em que passa cá a "Volta a Portugal", com 34.7º
Sente-se o calor a sair do cimento e a bater na cara quando se anda na rua.
Está impossível hoje...


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

A temperatura recuperou durante a tarde em especial com a rotação do vento para N/NW fraco.

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *30.9ºc* ( máxima de *31.8ºc* às 15:34h)

Vento: NNW:11 km/h

Humidade:40%

Pressão:1014.9 hpa.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2009 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de calor a fazer lembrar a estação - _Andávamos esquecidos do que é o verão, não é?!_

A *Temperatura actual* ainda rola acima dos 30 - *31,0ºC* mais precisamente.

A *Tmáx* do ano foi atingida esta tarde: *32,5ºC* (a temperatura sentida é um bocado superior!)
A *Tmín* foi de *15,5ºC*

Hoje andei por Penafiel e Paredes - a temperatura do sensor do meu *OPEL* andou entre os 38,0ºC e os 35,0ºC no trajecto desde Penafiel, passando por Paredes e depois até Paços de Ferreira - trouxe comigo 1 termómetro comprado no LIDL (a 1 €!) e, curiosidade, ao colocar o mesmo ao vento em várias zonas dava-me exactamente os mesmos valores do sensor do carro.
Tenho 2 sensores exteriores com fio numa parede voltada a NNE e ambos me davam à chegada a casa 31,0ºC (no carro tinha 35,0ºC).
O vento sopra actualmente, de forma intermitente fraco a moderado  de NNO - um vento quentinho...

Edito: vejo um alto-cúmulo a SE. Parece um daqueles que pode dar mesmo origem a trovoadas; penso que será aquele que está neste preciso momento a providenciar trovoadas na região de Viseu (relatado no post do interior norte e centro)


dahon disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Relato neste momento trovoes por Viseu
> Parece-me o inicio de uma trovoada seca.
> Cumps


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 18:40)

Estou a ver muito ao longe e pouco nitida a bigorna desses cumolonimbos para SE  que estão a provocar a trovoada na zona de Viseu!

Incrivel como essas nuvens são visiveis a grandes distâncias!

Temperatura actual: *30.1 ºc*

Vento 7 km/h de NW


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2009 às 19:01)

Boas Tardes !! 

Hoje, foi dia de aproveitar o Dia da Juventude.  (tudo gratuito).

A Mínima não foi tropical ficando-se pelos *18,8ºC* já máxima foi de *31,0ºC* (a mais quente desde _22.Junho_).

De momento, avisto ao longe uma célula em dissipação e vento nulo.
Temperatura Actual: *28,3ºC* 

No Estádio do Dragão, notava-se ao longe um pequeno incêndio.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2009 às 19:05)

Uma descida _abrupta_ desde há bocado...
Estão agora *29,0ºC*


----------



## manchester (12 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

Boa tarde, 

Venho poucas vezes aqui ao forum. Eu trabalho em Matosinhos a 100 metros da praia e quando saí de lá por volta das 18:15 o termómetro no carro assinalava 27ºC e quando cheguei há pouco a casa que fica em Ermesinde o termómetro assinalava 34ºC...a distancia de 1 sitio ao outro e de pouco mais de 10Km.


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2009 às 21:38)

Mais um fim de tarde muito agradável, sigo com 24,1º, para uma máxima de 25,9º, efeitos da brisa do mar.

 Jantei mesmo junto ao mar na Madalena, estavam 21º mas com vento fraco, ou seja, .


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

Céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *22,2ºC* (não vai haver noite tropical)


----------



## DMartins (12 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

Boas.
Máxima de 36.1º
Actua ( 22:25h)l: 27.8


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 22:52)

Por aqui a noite segue agradável com *25.5ºc*

Vento nulo.

Talvez nesta zona a minima de amanhã ainda seja tropical...mas muito no limite....

Junto ao mar, na Foz, a temperatura anda pelos 20.0ºc/20.5ºc com um agradável cheiro a maresia e vento fraco...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite.
Ambiente tropical esta noite...dizia o meu pai há pouco: -"Parece uma das noites em Angola!".
De facto ainda está quente; tenho neste momento *22,5ºC* de temperatura.
Discreta nebulosidade alta, remanescente dos cúmulos que apareceram ao final da tarde a SE. Parece que as condições afinal vão ser boas para ver na plenitude a "chuva de estrelas" esta madrugada - as famosas "perseidas".


----------



## DMartins (12 Ago 2009 às 23:03)

Bota Angola nisso Aristocrata...

23:00h agora e seguimos com 26.9º


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 12.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *31.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18.8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0.0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Ago 2009 às 00:42)

Por aqui mínima de 21.8ºC e máxima de 35.0ºC. Felizmente esta quinta feira já deve arrefecer um pouco por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (13 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *19,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *29,4ºC* [Máxima até ao momento]


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 

mínima de *20.5ºc*
Actual:

Temperatura: *28.9ºc*

Humidade: 56%

Vento WNW: 9 km/h

Pressão:1015 hpa

O dia está algo  abafado e mais humido ...nuvens vão crescendo a Leste e SE.


----------



## Veterano (13 Ago 2009 às 14:50)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 25,1º, para uma mínima de 20,4º, no Aviz, vento fraco, algumas nuvens no céu, principalmente para o interior.


----------



## rogers (13 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

Olá Pessoal,

Vejo nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical a sul-sudeste de Paços de Ferreira.

Tenho no termômetro 31º

Será que teremos festa aqui tb?


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

rogers disse:


> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Vejo nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical a sul-sudeste de Paços de Ferreira.
> 
> ...



Essas nuvens estão com bom aspecto!

pela orientação julgo fazerem parte do sistema de trovoadas que está na zona de Viseu embora,naturalmente, numa área já mais perto de nós.

Nota: esta foto foi feita pelas 17:00 h, agora está diferente com outro desenvolvimento (mais espalhada)...e abrangendo uma área maior... com céu bastante escuro para SE.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Espero que fiquem bem longe. Esta semana é a minha semana de férias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2009 às 19:02)

Snifa disse:


> Essas nuvens estão com bom aspecto!
> 
> pela orientação julgo fazerem parte do sistema de trovoadas que está na zona de Viseu embora,naturalmente, numa área já mais perto de nós.
> 
> Nota: esta foto foi feita pelas 17:00 h, agora está diferente com outro desenvolvimento (mais espalhada)...e abrangendo uma área maior... com céu bastante escuro para SE.



Simplesmente espectacular essa imagem


----------



## Veterano (13 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

Registo ainda 24,1º. Passei na praia de Matosinhos, às 18-30 horas estava divinal, praia cheia, muito pessoal no banho, vento fraco.

  Quanto às nuvens, esfumaram-se com a brisa do mar, mas ainda deu para apreciar um bonito espectáculo ao longe,


----------



## Veterano (13 Ago 2009 às 21:09)

Registo 22,4º. Brisa de sudoeste. Não me admiraria que amanhã o amigo nevoeiro nos visitasse outra vez.


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2009 às 21:16)

Veterano disse:


> Registo 22,4º. Brisa de sudoeste. Não me admiraria que amanhã o amigo nevoeiro nos visitasse outra vez.



Espero que não.Hoje o nevoeiro nestas praias do Centro aguentou-se até as 16 horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2009 às 23:36)

Boa noite...

O dia hoje foi abafado - sentia-se perfeitamente a humidade. O suor hoje foi constante
*Tmín*: *17,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *32,0ºC*

A *temperatura actual* é de *20,0ºC*.
Uma noite que acredito não ser tão quente como a anterior - mas está agradável.


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2009 às 00:41)

Boa Foto, Snifa! 

---------------------------------

_Extremos do dia 13.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *29,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *19,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm* 

-------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2009 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Depois de uma mínima de 20,1º, sigo com 21,5º, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia, 

as mínimas continuam tropicais por aqui!

Dados actuais: 

Temperatura: *23.6ºc* ( mínima: *20.4ºc* ) ( a máxima de ontem foi de *30.4ºc*)

Vento: Este: 6 km/h

Humidade: 68 %

Pressão 1014 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2009 às 11:23)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *18,8ºC* [Mais uma vez não tive noite tropical] 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *26.6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Boas Tardes !! 

Que dia mais sufocante! 

Humidade nos *60 % *e temperatura de 28,9ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

Boa tarde. Sigo em Rio Tinto com cerca de 30º, a sul já aparecem umas bonitas torres, não devem é conseguir chegar a estas paragens


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2009 às 15:22)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *29.1ºc*

Humidade: 59%

Vento: WSW: 8 km/h

Pressão: 1014 hpa

Tempo algo pesado/abafado...


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2009 às 19:41)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *28,9ºC*

Algumas células a esfumarem-se a chegada ao litoral.

Temperatura Actual: *26,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2009 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

Dia quente, dia de verão perfeito

De tarde fui até à praia e estava "*D-I-V-I-N-A-L*". Apesar da água fresquinha o convite foi irresistível e lá fui eu até ao mar...apenas uma ligeira brisa que refrescava um pouco (e ainda bem!) e nada mais. Muito bom - se esta fosse a constante o *Algarve* ia ter sérios problemas

*Tmín*: *16,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *32,5ºC* (igualei a máxima do ano)

*Temperatura actual*: *21,0ºC* - não vai ser tropical...mas dá para suar

A noite continua na senda do dia e está a convidar para uma saída - para contemplar as estrelas


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 00:29)

_Extremos do dia 14.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *28,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Ago 2009 às 00:54)

20.2ºC/34.8ºC foram os extremos do dia. 6ºdia com máxima acima de 30ºC, o que não é muito comum mesmo nesta zona de Gaia.

Entretanto sigo com 24.2ºC, o nevoeiro desejado para arejar a casa é que ainda não mostra sinais de querer chegar.


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 03:57)

Boas Noites !! 

Neblina (amanhã deve haver nevoeiro) 
Vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *87 %*


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Grande descida de temperatura hoje, já com muito nevoeiro e humidade!

A mínima foi de *20.0 ºc*

Actual:

Temperatura: *20.8ºc*

Vento SW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 82%

Pressão:1014 hpa.

Nevoeiro denso a vir do mar!

É Hora de abrir as janelas e deixar entrar o fresco!

Ontem por esta hora tinha em casa 26.9 ºc  e hoje já vai nos 23.0ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Ago 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, sigo com 25.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *18,3ºC*

Nevoeiro denso e vento nulo. 
Temperatura Actual: *22,1ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *97 %*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

Bom dia

Uma *Tmín* de *15,5ºC*.

Sigo com *30,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20,3ºC* EXCELENTE!!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

Estou em Vila do Conde e hoje o tempo está nojento. Um dia de férias para esquecer. Tempo fresco e céu totalmente encoberto. Há dias que detesto o litoral norte...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Ago 2009 às 15:13)

Pelo Castêlo da Maia, a temperatura, ao invés de subir, vai descendo.
Sigo com 24.4ºC, céu pouco nublado, e levantou-se algum vento.~
Está agradável...


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 15:20)

Por Canidelo o cenário e este: 






Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

Boa tarde.
o céu está limpo na zona. Vê-se para NE\E\SE (!) grandes cúmulos que poderão levar trovoadas para zonas interiores; para já não me parece que aqui cheguem...

Sente-se bastante humidade no ar, o desconforto térmico é grande. A *temperatura actual* é de *27,5ºC*.
A *Tmáx* foi de *31,0ºC* atingida cerca das 12h (+/-)

Edito: pelas 17.25h estão *27,0ºC*
         18.45h - *27,0ºC*
         19.55h - *24,0ºC*
         21.00h - *22,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

_Extremos do dia 15.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,0ºC* [perto das 18h]
Temperatura Mínima: *18,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Ago 2009 às 07:26)

Bom dia. Em preparativos de partida para o Algarve, onde me irei manter meteorologicamente activo, registo 19,2º para uma mínima de 18,6º.

  Prato do dia: intenso nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida, praia por aqui it´s not possible.

  Até logo, em terras mais quentes.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Ago 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, mas já levantou e já vai brilhando o sol...
Temperatura nos 22.7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, ligeira neblina. Vento nulo...

O sol já "queima", o calor vem logo atrás...

*Tmín*: *15,5ºC*
*T. actual*: *25,5ºC*

Bom domingo


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia!! 

Para variar:







Vento fraco e *21,0ºC*

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2009 às 12:59)

por Vila do Conde mais um dia de férias estragado, nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2009 às 13:57)

Nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 16:24)

João Soares disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco.
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*



Quanto tempo mais achas que dura?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2009 às 16:44)

Skizzo disse:


> por Vila do Conde mais um dia de férias *estragado*, nevoeiro cerrado...



Se estás há vários dias de praia, e se tens gozado outros anos de férias aqui pela costa norte deves saber que é normal...mas há sempre dias que são excelentes para apanhar banhos de sol e de mar e outros que dão para outras actividades como o passeio à beira-mar, convívio, jogos de futebol entre outros.
Já passei por isso há anos e apesar de tudo gozei bem a praia.
Não é fácil tendo como comparação o sol algarvio mas a nossa costa também tem os seus predicados.
Eu ainda vou ter as minhas férias "grandes" em Setembro - 15 dias - e _possivelmente_ irei para o Algarve (nessa altura é a única zona que dá _razoáveis garantias_ de bom tempo) mas não dispenso a praia por aqui - já fiz vários dias de praia aqui perto e mesmo com nortadas e companhia adorei (claro que gostos são gostos...); também tomei banhos de mar apesar de por vezes a frescura se sobrepor...

Aproveita o que houver - pelo menos falta de *iodo* não terás!

Agora sigo com *céu praticamente limpo* (um ou outro rasto de avião), um grande *cúmulo-nimbo* (?) para a zona interior minhota - Gerês?), *vento fraco* e *27,5ºC*

A *Tmáx* foi de *30,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> A *Tmáx* foi de *30,0ºC*



Desculpa lá, mas qual foi a mínima?


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

Pedro disse:


> Quanto tempo mais achas que dura?



Ontem e hoje, o nevoeiro dissipou-se por volta das 16h.

A Temperatura Máxima é a mesma que a actual de *22,0ºC*

Alguma neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas qual foi a mínima?



_Tens que ler os posts anteriores_...

A *Tmín* foi de *15,5ºC*. Continuo sem uma única noite tropical no currículo

Neste momento estão *27,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 20:05)

João Soares...

Parece que amanhã será um dia com o de hoje...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2009 às 20:08)

Nevoeiro instalado do porto a Peniche...mas às vezes a situação muda muito numa noite

Sigo agora com *23,0ºC*, *vento fraco*, *céu limpo* e não se vislumbra ao longe qualquer nebulosidade.

21.20h: *19,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Boa Noite! 

Nevoeiro denso e vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 16.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

Boa noite.
Um dia agradável, com uma amplitude térmica apreciável, embora na parte da manhã e início da tarde algo abafado - muita humidade no ar...

*Tmín*: *15,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *30,0ºC*

*T. actual*: *16,0ºC*

Durmam bem...


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 02:35)

Nevoeiro cerrado !!! 

Temperatura Actual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2009 às 07:30)

O *Nevoeiro* instalou-se depois das 00.00h mas neste momento já só se mantêm cerca de 5% do total (a olhómetro). O sol *brilha* com todo o seu fulgor!!!
Noite fresca a culminar com os *12,5ºC* de *temperatura* a esta hora (*Tmín*)

Um bom dia


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 12:01)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,6ºC*

Hoje, o nevoeiro dissipou-se mais cedo, mas mesmo assim há muita neblina no ar.

Temperatura Actual:*20,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

João Soares disse:


> Hoje, o nevoeiro dissipou-se mais cedo, mas mesmo assim há muita neblina no ar.



Errado! 

O nevoeiro regressou.
Temperatura Actual: *20.4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 13:15)

João Soares disse:


> Errado!
> 
> O nevoeiro regressou.
> Temperatura Actual: *20.4ºC*



Ainda te lembras de como será um dia de céu limpo?


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 13:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda te lembras de como será um dia de céu limpo?



Com hoje já conto com 3 dias de nevoeiro.
Por isso, o céu limpo, limpo, limpinho já não o tenho há 4 dias.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2009 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, 

a mínima por aqui foi de *17.1ºc *às 07:51h

O tempo está bem mais fresco e húmido... temos tido bastante nevoeiro persistente à  beira mar, que ao fim do dia avança sobre a cidade como aconteceu ontem..

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *21.8ºC*

Vento: WNW: 12km/h

Humidade:79 %

Pressão: 1018 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 16:55)

Eis, que finalmente, o céu está totalmente limpo. Mas não será por muito tempo 

Temperatura Actual e máxima: 21,9ºC
Humidade Relativa : *73 %*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2009 às 21:11)

*19,5ºC*.
*Céu limpo*.
*Vento fraco*.
*End*


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 21:31)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC* - e a mínima do dia até ao momento.

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *22,4ºC*


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

lamas de mouro com as belas amplitudes de 20º:


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

stormy disse:


> lamas de mouro com as belas amplitudes de 20º:



Mínimas espectaculares para a altura do ano...


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 23:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mínimas espectaculares para a altura do ano...



sim...e em julho chegou a 2.8º são inversões brutais já que a temp nos 850hpa ( 1550mts) ronda os 18/19º


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2009 às 23:11)

Boa noite meteorologicómanos

O dia começou com *nevoeiro* que pelas 08 h já se tinha despedido - deixou atrás de si apenas uma humidade que tudo encharcou em *S-U-O-R*

*Tmín*: *12,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *27,5ºC*

Sigo agora com céu limpo, vento inexistente (de momento) e *16,0ºC* de temperatura *aérea*

Até amanhã; leitinho, xixi e cama...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Veterano (17 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

Já estou com saudades desse fresco! Por Vilamoura sigo com 24,3º e estou no alpendre de tronco nu a escrever este post


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Veterano disse:


> Já estou com saudades desse fresco! Por Vilamoura sigo com 24,3º e estou no alpendre de tronco nu a escrever este post



Espera que tenhas umas boas férias!! 

Estás com uma temperatura que ainda não chegou a minha máxima 

Temperatura Actual: *16,6ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2009 às 00:16)

_Extremos do dia 17.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,3ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *92 %*


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2009 às 12:37)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,8ºC*.

Às 12h00, o nevoeiro era cerrado, mas a esta hora esta a dissipar-se.

Temperatura Actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2009 às 14:56)

Boa tarde

Uma manhã com céu limpo e com alguma neblina que se mantêm até ao momento.
Não tenho dados da temperatura - o *trabalho* é "lixado"

*Tmín*: *13,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2009 às 18:52)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima atingiu os *23,4ºC*

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco de *N*.

Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Boa noite

Por aqui está-se bem...fresquinho! A noite promete trazer frescura ao interior das casas. O nevoeiro já está a rodear a zona - norte\nordeste\este\sudeste\sul\sudoeste\oeste\noroeste  Só consigo ver o céu mesmo por cima de mim - muitas estrelas à vista por mais apenas uns minutos...

O dia foi de céu limpo, com alguma neblina matinal.

*Tmín*: *13,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *28,0ºC*

*T. actual*: *13,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 00:12)

_Extremos do dia 18.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 11:44)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,2ºC*

Neblina e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*

Já é a *5º* manhã de nevoeiro consecutivo


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 13:42)

Neblina, Neblina e mais Neblina

Temperatura Actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Coitado do João Soares que está aqui sozinho...

O dia começou com nevoeiro (instalou-se pelas 01h) mas que logo se dissipou deixando apenas uma ténue neblina.
A *Tmín* foi de *13,0ºC*.
Está um dia menos quente que ontem.
Não estou por casa e não tenho acesso ao termómetro pelo que quando puder coloco aqui a *Tmáx* do dia.

Volto logo mais...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 18:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Coitado do João Soares que está aqui sozinho...



Não estou bem sozinho, de vez em quando apareces tu 

---------------------------

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *23,5ºC* [+0,1ºC que ontem]

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
A neblina só se dissipou por volta das 15h.

Temperatura Actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## Stinger (19 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

Bem hoje fui para a praia do aterro em leça e teve excelente grande dia de praia , calor , nao havia vento , agua nada fria espetaculo


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2009 às 21:01)

Stinger disse:


> Bem hoje fui para a praia do aterro em leça e teve excelente grande dia de praia , calor , nao havia vento , agua nada fria espetaculo



Ainda na semana passada lá estive e estava muito bom - pena não ser uma constante. A areia como é muito fina pode levantar "voo" facilmente com uma nortada moderada e torna-se incomodativa; já com uma nortada mais suave é agradável.

O céu do pôr-do-sol não prenuncia um dia quente amanhã; um tom mais frio do que tem sido habitual nos últimos tempos. Mas ainda cheira a verão


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 21:20)

Céu cada vez mais nublado, será que é para amanhã 

Temperatura Actual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 21:25)

João Soares disse:


> Céu cada vez mais nublado, será que é para amanhã
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *18,6ºC*



que tipo de nebulosidade?
amanhã talvez haja aguaceiros fracos a norte do porto e a oeste e NW do rio tamega para alem da galiza e das asturias.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

stormy disse:


> que tipo de nebulosidade?
> amanhã talvez haja aguaceiros fracos a norte do porto e a oeste e NW do rio tamega para alem da galiza e das asturias.



Eram nuvens altas, não sei bem dizer quais, porque é de noite, e tenho dificuldades em distingui-las a noite.

Fiquei surpreendido porque.... está Nevoeiro 

Temperatura Actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2009 às 00:08)

Boa noite grande povo plantado neste cantinho do litoral norte.

Como sempre (parece uma eternidade) o nevoeiro bate à porta - aqui à volta já há zonas com nevoeiro cerrado, ao contrário daqui em que ainda a visibilidade é superior a 1 km de distância e as estrelas são companhia mesmo por cima da minha cabeça. Mas será por pouco tempo...

*Tmín*: *13,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *26,0ºC*
*T. actual*: *17,5ºC* (já esteve mais baixa mas com o chegar da nebulosidade e do vento fraco subiu)

Vá, vamos é dormir...xixi e cama!


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2009 às 00:09)

_Extremos do dia 19.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------

O nevoeiro dissipou-se, mas o tempo encoberto continua.

Temperatura Actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2009 às 02:10)

Céu cada vez mais nublado e rápida subida da temperatura.

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 11:31)

entao houve ou nao chuvisco? pelo menos 0.1mm nao??


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Ago 2009 às 15:42)

Pelo menos por Gaia o céu tem estado praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas para norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2009 às 16:44)

Boa tarde.

Dia cinzento embora da parte da tarde o sol vá espreitando.
Nada tive de precipitação embora possa ter caído alguma coisa - informação recolhida de _populares_. Mas não foi suficiente para medição...
Vento moderado de oeste (aparente).
Apesar da nebulosidade a temperatura máxima foi mais *alta* do que ontem.

*Tmín*: *15,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *27,0ºC*
*T. actual*: *23,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Ago 2009 às 17:57)

a chuva foi um flop, em vez disso está mais calor hoje do que nos outros dias


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 20.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,9ºC* _[às 23h59]_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu nublado de manhã e inicio da tarde; nortada moderada a forte durante a tarde_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2009 às 00:29)

Boa noite!

Por Braga, noite fresca, com vento a soprar, em geral,  fraco.

Temperatura no centro da cidade a rondar os 15ºC.

É perceptível a alta humidade.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 04:23)

Boas Noites !! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Agradável : *15,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

João Soares disse:


> Temperatura Agradável : *15,1ºC*



A Temperatura das _04h23_ foi a mínima do dia! 

A Serra do Pilar também começou a subir, um bocadinho mais tarde!






Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 16:47)

Algum calor na zona centro de Gaia - Câmara de Gaia - onde se encontra a Estação da Serra do Pilar. Tantos os termómetros das farmácias tanto dos comboio marcavam _27ºC_ a confirmar pela estação. 

Já em Canidello, o vento é moderado a forte de Norte do qual impede a máxima de subir. 

De momento, a máxima não passou dos 22,5ºC.

A Temperatura Actual é de *21,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2009 às 16:51)

Boa tarde
Um dia de verão mas sem o calor que se espera desta estação - não cheguei aos 48ºC...
Agora mais a *sério*:
Dia de céu limpo; o dia começou bem fresco, com uma *Tmín* de *10,0ºC*. A *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *26,0ºC*, ligeiramente abaixo dos *27,0ºC* de ontem.

Neste momento sigo com vento fraco a moderado de oeste (aparente) e *25,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2009 às 19:43)

Boa tarde!

Pela Vila do Gerês, dia agradável. O vento soprou fraco.

Ao Sol, o calor apertava um pouco, mas bem encostado debaixo de uma árvore, até se fazia uma bela soneca! 

---

Por Braga, temperatura máxima a rondar os *28ºC*.

Actualmente estão 25ºC e não sopra uma brisa sequer...


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2009 às 21:07)

_Extremos do dia 21.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

*Gilmet*
Com que então pelo lindo Gerês...ah?! Muito bom local para refrescar corpo e mente...







Neste momento a noite apresenta-se fresca mas agradável; *temperatura actual* - *19,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2009 às 23:40)

Olá *Aristocrata*!

Vim passar uns dias cá acima. Actualmente estou em Braga mas amanhã voltarei ao Gerês para desfrutar das belas praias fluviais! 

Bonita imagem! Quando regressar à minha habitual localização, postarei também algumas fotos!

---

Por aqui, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 16ºC.

Humidade a rondar os 80%.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2009 às 13:44)

Boas Tardes !! 

Ontem a noite, pelas praias de Espinho o céu encontrava-se limpo e a temperatura rondava os 19-20ºC

------------

A Temperatura Mínima por Canidello foi de *15,7ºC*

O Céu está limpo e o vento moderado.


Anda tudo muito quentinho, excepto eu... 






Temperatura Actual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2009 às 16:31)

Até agora, a máxima do dia foi de *24,3ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,2ºC*.

_Ranking das 15h (14h UTC) no Grande Porto:_


Serra do Pilar: *30,9ºC*
Massarelos: *30,1ºC*
Pedras Rubras : *25,0ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Ago 2009 às 16:42)

Cá está o que eu há muito tempo defendia. A estação de Pedras Rubras, neste tipo de situações, está muito longe de ser representativa do que acontece efectivamente no Grande Porto.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Ago 2009 às 18:51)

e as 16h (17h), P.Rubras desce enquanto as outras duas ainda sobem:

1. S.Pilar 31,2ºC
2. Massarelos 30,5ºC
3. P.Rubras 24,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Ago 2009 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

Mas que tarde espectacular pela Albufeira da Caniçada, Gerês! Temperatura alta, quer a do ar, como a da água! Foi uma _tarde de banhos_ no Cávado!

---

Por Braga, temperatura máxima a rondar os *32ºC*!

Actualmente ainda 25ºC. Uma noite fantástica!


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Ago 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui mínima de 15.1ºC, com máxima de 32.7ºC.

Neste momento noite agradável, com 20.7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 00:51)

_Extremos do dia 22.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

-------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2009 às 00:59)

Boa noite noctívagos.

O dia foi de verdadeiro verão, com calor q.b.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*Tmín*: *11,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *30,5ºC*
*Temp. actual*: *17,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 02:54)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de S

Temperatura Actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Boas Tardes !! 

Registei uma mínima de *11,0ºC*  [Não registava uma mínima tão baixa desde o dia 26 de Maio] 

Manhã muito nevoeirenta e fria.

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Boas, 

o tempo está fresquito e húmido...

A mínima por aqui foi de *15.4ºc*

Actual:

Temperatura *20.9 ºc*

Humidade:74%

Vento WSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão 1015.4 hpa.

Algum nevoeiro durante a manhã..


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 16:48)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,2ºC*

A SE começa a aparecer uma camada de fumo originada por um incêndio aqui perto


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.

Céu limpo, neblina\fumo da parte da tarde, vento fraco\moderado O\NO.
*Tmin*: *14,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *27,5ºC*
*T. actual*: _*23,0ºC*_

Os incêndios imperam nesta tarde - infelizmente as mentes distorcidas andam por aí a atear *fogo* a (literalmente) tudo o que é combustível...


----------



## Veterano (23 Ago 2009 às 17:07)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes !!
> 
> Registei uma mínima de *11,0ºC*  [Não registava uma mínima tão baixa desde o dia 26 de Maio]
> 
> ...



  Olá João. Tenho estado entretido com o "nevoeiro" (leia-se céu sem nuvens e calor) do Algarve e nem arranjo tempo para ir ao nosso fórum.

  Noites tropicais, água do mar tropical, hoje ondas "do norte" (1 a 1,5 metros), tudo isto me tem ocupado os dias e as noites são pequenas para recuperar de tanta actividade....

 A verdade é que começo a sentir saudades da variedade climática do litoral norte, o Algarve para fazer praia é óptimo mas de resto um pouco monótono 

 Um abraço a todos e um especial aos "resistentes" do litoral norte.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

Impressionante essa mínima no litoral neste altura do ano...

Aqui por Melgaço a máxima baixou moderadamente tendo-se ficado nos 27.7ºC com algum vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 18:50)

A Máxima não foi além dos *23,2ºC*

De momento, o céu está limpo e o vento e fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 22:16)

Céu totalmente nublado  e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

E já caíram umas pingas coisa ligeira. 






Temperatura Actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 01:11)

_Extremos do dia 23.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro cerrado. 

Temperatura Actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 13:27)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi e *17,5ºC*

Já houve morrinha ao início da madrugada, nevoeiro cerrado durante a noite e manhã e céu muito nublado por agora.

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (24 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

a chuva foi um auntêntico flop


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 17:50)

Morrinha 

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## C.R (24 Ago 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes. Bem, é tão diferente o clima aqui no Porto. Não se acompara em nada com Armamar... Muito calor em Armamar e aqui em Leça do Balio esta o céu encoberto e corre vento algo fresco, ou seja, dia ameno. Não sei dizer e temperatura certa porque ainda não tive tempo nem sítio para instalar a minha estação meteorológica.


----------



## C.R (24 Ago 2009 às 18:04)

Uma questão, ontem em leça do balio quando pai de casa, eram cerca das 15h, estava algum vento e havia algumas nuvens no céu, e quando cheguei a  praia de matosinhos esta um cenário completamente diferente, não havia vento, não havia nuvens e estava calor, estava um dia excelente de praia. Mas na maior parte dos dias é o oposto, vento junto as praias e que há perdendo intensidade à medida que nos dirigimos um pouco mais para o interior, estou a falar de leça do Balio. Há alguma explicação para isso ou nem por isso?


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 18:16)

Mínima do dia: *16,3ºC*

Morrinha fraca.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

João Soares disse:


> Mínima do dia: *16,3ºC*
> 
> Morrinha fraca.



lol, ja vais com quanto acumulado?

Aqui, ainda 0. E super abafado. Deve-se estar bem na praia, sem vento, mas como ta encoberto, não dá


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 18:31)

Skizzo disse:


> lol, ja vais com quanto acumulado?



É morrinha fraca, mal dá para acumular nada nos pluviometros manuais. Mas até agora nenhuma estação do Porto acumulou nada. E na Serra do Pilar também esteve a morrinhar porque tive lá a tarde toda. 

Actual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 18:37)

lamas de mouro já tem 0.8mm e viana 0.1mm hoje


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 24.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm* (apesar de ter morrinhado nada acumulei) 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,6ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,8ºC* 

Até agora, a máxima registada foi de 21,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2009 às 19:57)

A Máxima não passou dos *21,2ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Excelente dia de praia, sem vento. 

Temperatura Actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

João Soares disse:


> Excelente dia de praia, sem vento.
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *18,2ºC*



E a água do mar, João, será que ajudou para esse excelente dia de praia?


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

Veterano disse:


> E a água do mar, João, será que ajudou para esse excelente dia de praia?



Ui, essa  bem... como hei-de explicar, sem tremer, é complicado..... 

Estava fresquinha, amigo Veterano, a rondar os 15ºC
O problema não foi a água estar fria, mas sim o mar. Estava bravo, estamos na época das marés vivas 
Todas as praias com bandeira Vermelhinha


----------



## manchester (25 Ago 2009 às 23:31)

Boas noites a todos,

Estreio-me aqui no forum a dar os valores de temperatura aqui por Ermesinde City 

Então aqui estão eles:

Temp. min. 14,2ºC

Temp. máx. 25,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 00:39)

manchester disse:


> Estreio-me aqui no forum a dar os valores de temperatura aqui por Ermesinde City



Ora...bem vindo!
Bem estamos a precisar de mais "postadores" para animar as hostes do nosso cantinho no noroeste.

Dia 25 Agosto
Por cá um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado (final da tarde e intermitente).
*Tmín*: *14,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *24,5ºC*
----------------------------
Dia 24 Agosto
*Tmín*: *10,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *24,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 01:35)

Boas Noites meus compatriotas !! 

_Extremos do dia 25.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N
Tudo orvalho, que maravilha 

Temperatura Actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresquinha de *13.8ºc*

Actual: 

temp: *16.3ºc*

Vento: SE: 8 km/h

Humidade:78 %

Pressão: 1017 hpa.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 13:32)

Boas tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,2ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 16:24)

Boa tarde

A noite como prometia foi fresquinha qb.
Foram uns outonais *9,0ºC* de *Tmín*
O dia tem estado muito nublado, o sol vai espreitando , o vento corre geralmente fraco.
A *temp. actual* é de *23,5ºC*.
A *Tmáx* foi de *25,0ºC* (até ao momento)


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 19:04)

Boas Tardes !! 

Tarde sufocante pela alta humidade que se fez sentir, com céu muito nublado.
A Máxima foi aos *23,9ºC* pelas _17h-18h_, quando o céu limpou.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *N*.
Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

Boa noite.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
*Temp*: *18,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 22:47)

O céu está a encobrir e a temperatura está estagnada.

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

A máxima por aqui foi de *24.8ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *19.3ºc*

Vento: Nulo (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 2.4 km/h de NNW.)

Humidade: 81%

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa.

Céu limpo.


----------



## manchester (26 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Boa noite ,

Os valores registados hoje aqui por Ermesinde foram:

Temp. mín: *15,2ºC*

Temp. máx. *27,7ºC*


Temp. actual está nos 19,3ºC


----------



## manchester (26 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2009*

Ermesinde

Temp. min: *15,2ºC*

Temp. máx: *27,7ºC*


Actual:

Temp. 19,2ºC
Pressão: 1015hpa


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

Ao contrário do que esperava, em Braga houve bastante nebulosidade, estando mesmo encoberto ao durante grande parte da manhã. Adivinha-se agora uma forte recuperação das temperaturas com a previsão de voltarmos à casa dos trintas.

 Registo neste momento 19.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

_Extremos do dia 26.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2009 às 12:06)

Bom Dia  !! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *23,8ºC*

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2009 às 13:59)

O Céu continua continua pouco nublado e o vento é moderado de *O*.

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Boas Tardes !!  

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *75%*


A Máxima desta tarde foi de *24,6ºC*


----------



## manchester (27 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. mín: *16,1ºC*

Temp. máx: *27,9ºC*


Temp. actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

Melgaço

Mais um dia de recuperação das temperaturas, céu limpo e com a máxima a situar-se nos 26.4ºC.
Max: 26.4ºC
Min: 15.8ºC

Neste momento 17.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

Boas,

Mínima de *16.1ºc*

Máxima de *25.4ºc*

Actual:

Temperatura: *17.6ºc*

Vento NNW : 9km/h, máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 12 km/h de N  (Rajada máxima de hoje, 35 km/h de NW às 16:46h) 

Humidade:81%

Pressão 1018.6 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2009 às 00:17)

Boa noite a todos.

Um dia muito agradável, verdadeiro dia de verão - o calor não apertou mas sentiu-se na pele

Dia 27 Agosto:

*Tmín*: *11,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *26,0ºC*

------------
*Temp. actual*: *13,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2009 às 00:23)

_Extremos do dia 27.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

Bom dia
Por aqui o sol já brilha depois de um ínico de manhã marcada por um nevoeiro cerrado.
O calor prometido pelos modelos já se faz sentir, grande fim-de-semana para tirar saudades da praia, depois do regresso ao trabalho.


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2009 às 13:02)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,5ºC*

Céu limpo depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro 

Temperatura Actual: *22,3ºC* [a máxima não deve passar dos 25ºC]


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.

O calor parece que nos fará companhia por uns dias.
Está-se bem...

Neste momento estão *28,5ºC* de *temperatura* (*Tmáx* até ao momento de *29,0ºC*).
A *Tmín* foi de *10,5ºC* - foi muito bom para dormir


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2009 às 16:01)

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual : *24,5ºC*

PS: Podia chover !!  Este mês tem sido seco


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco !
Temperatura Actual: *21.3ºC*

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *25,0ºC*


----------



## manchester (28 Ago 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos de hoje:


Temp. mín: *15,5ºC*

Temp. máx: *29,5ºC*


Temp. actual: *23,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 28.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Ago 2009 às 09:42)

Depois de uma mínima de 15,2º eis que chega ao
Aeroporto de P.Rubras em jacto privado,  por volta 
das 7 da manhã, o vento Leste.
E com ele adivinhem o quê ?
Pois é: a temperatura vai disparando na subida:
já 26.3º às 09.40.
Ah grande vento Leste que no Verão
fazes do Minho e Douro Litoral Algarves perfeitos.
É pena seres tão arisco...


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

aí está o calor e vento Leste!

Mínima de *20.0 ºc*

Actual:

Temperatura: *28.0ºc*

Vento ENE: 27 Km/h (rajada  máxima até ao momento: 44 km/h de E às 09:16 h )

Humidade:44 %

1016.8 hpa


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Ago 2009 às 12:06)

E enquanto este vento Leste durar,
os valores da temperatura irão subindo:
31,0º ao meio-dia.
O vento já está a enfraquecer.
Vamos ver até quando o Leste irá aguentar e qual será a máxima?


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2009 às 12:15)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *E*
Temperatura Actual: *30,2ºC* 
[Hoje ninguém foge a regra das máximas > 30ºC ] 


_EDIT (12h39):_

Temperatura Actual: *31,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

O vento Leste está a amainar por aqui e por conseguinte deixa a  temperatura subir mais um pouco...

Actual: 

Temperatura: *30.1 ºc* 

Vento ESE: 9 km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos : 19 km /h de ENE)

Humidade:40%

Pressão 1016.4 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de *31,2ºC*

O Vento de  *E* já deve ter ido, pois estou em plena queda livre. 

Temperatura Actual: *30,0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

E pronto : o filme de muitos dias
com estas condições meteorológicas  repete-se:
rotação do vento, máxima de 32,8º e
agora já 29.8...
Era já previsível este desenlace.
Amanhã haverá mais Leste e quiçá mais calor ainda...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Ago 2009 às 15:08)

lol:
Porto (P.Rubras): 28,0ºC
Porto (Massarelos): 38,3ºC


----------



## filipept (29 Ago 2009 às 15:15)

Por aqui 32º (tendencia para subir) e 29% de humidade. Praticamente sem vento.


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2009 às 16:43)

João Soares disse:


> O Vento de  *E* já deve ter ido, pois estou em plena queda livre.



A Queda livre foi até aos _27,6ºC_.
A Temperatura tem oscilando entre os _28ºC-29,5ºC_

Mas, neste momento, vai subindo lentamente
Temperatura Actual: *29,6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Bela tarde de praia por esses lados....


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2009 às 17:37)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *30.3ºc* ( a máxima foi de *33.3ºc* às 14: 36 h )

Vento: NNW: 12km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 15 km/h de NW)

Humidade:41%

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa ( variação de pressão nas últimas 3 horas: -1.1 hpa)


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2009 às 19:23)

Ainda registo *28,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## manchester (29 Ago 2009 às 22:08)

Extremos de hoje

Temp. min: *19,7ºC*

Temp. máx: *34,7ºC*


Temp. actual ainda nos quentes *26,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2009 às 22:42)

O Leste já cá está.... 

Noite bastante quente...

Actual:

Temp: *26.6ºc*

Vento: E 4 km/h

Humidade: 49 %

Pressão 1015 hpa.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2009 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

Um dia de canícula - apesar dos meus sensores me darem apenas uma *Tmáx* de *31,5ºC* - mas a sensação real foi de 35ºC ou mais; a humidade andou muito baixa; o normal em dias de vento leste.

A *Tmín* foi de *15,5ºC* - mais uma não tropical (para já foram ZERO NOITES TROPICAIS).

Neste momento estão *21,5ºC* de *temperatura* - uma noite extremamente agradável e convidativa.

Amanhã promete...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 29.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *31.2ºC* [ +6,2ºC que ontem ]
Temperatura Mínima: *15,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada : *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual:  *23,0ºC* [ ontem 18,7ºC]


----------



## manchester (30 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

Por aqui sigo ainda com *24,1ºC* e ceu limpo....


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 02:07)

A Temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente.

Actualmente, *20.7ºC* e *77%* de humidade


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 03:04)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,3ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *82%*


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Ago 2009 às 03:14)

As noites RITUAIS , no Palácio  , este ano coincidiram com 
aquelas noites tropicais  que às vezes ,
a Invicta  tem...
Foi sorte ...
e foi giro ver gente em português a fazer e tocar música tão variada.
de qualidade.
E tanta e tanta gente nas ruas do Porto já em horas de Madrugada .
É Verão, na Invicta...( foi Verão neste fim de semana...)
Agora um pouco mais fresco  (20,4º) ...
Ainda bem...para  poder melhor dormir...
Até amanhã...


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

mínima de *22.8 ºc*

O dia está cheio  de fumo e faúlhas a cairem trazidas pelo vento leste, e que que causam uma neblina no ar, com um cheiro a mato queimado insuportável,fruto dos vários incêndios activos no distrito do Porto... 

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *29.2 ºc*

Vento: ENE: 15 km/h ( está menos intenso que ontem, rajada máxima até ao momento 32 km/h de Leste às 09:45 h)

Humidade: 32 %

Pressão:1015 hpa


----------



## Veterano (30 Ago 2009 às 11:33)

Bom dia. De regresso à Invicta, depois de 15 dias nos reinos do Algarve, quase que me parece que ainda por lá estou: sigo com 27,9º, vento fraco de leste, céu limpo, com uma bruma sobre o mar, se no litoral norte todos os dias de Verão fossem assim, só tinhamos mesmo que importar alguma água do mar morna do Algarve.


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *18,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de leste... e confirmo o cheio insuportável a fumo 

Temperatura Actual: *30,6ºC* [Será que é desta que bato a máxima do ano  ]


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 12:26)

E mais uma vez cheguei a máxima do ano.

Actualmente, *32,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 12:47)

Muito calor,fumo, faúlhas misturadas com vento leste...

Actual:

Temp: *33.0 ºc* 

Vento: 17km/h de ESE

Humidade: 28%

Pressão 1014.8 hpa

Sobre o mar vê-se grande neblina acastanhada...mas não é causada por brisa nem humidade é fumo denso de incêndios....


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 12:57)

A Temperatura sobe em flecha. 

Temperatura Actual: *33,3ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 13:01)

*33.5ºc*... 

onde vamos parar hoje??

Conto com mais de 34 graus a continuar assim....

Vento E: 12 Km /H.

Segundo o wunderground, Pedras Rubras já estáva há 32 minutos atrás com 34 graus e com vento Leste...

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html?theprefset=PWSOBS&theprefvalue=0


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Snifa disse:


> *33.5ºc*...
> 
> onde vamos parar hoje??



Eu já não passo dos *33,3ºC* de máxima . 

A temperatura está em queda.. Sigo com *32,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 13:13)

João Soares disse:


> Eu já não passo dos *33,3ºC* de máxima .
> 
> A temperatura está em queda.. Sigo com *32,2ºC*



Por aqui continua o Leste e já registo *34.1 ºc*, é impressionante a capacidade deste vento em fazer subir as temperaturas...

Vento ENE: 11 Km/h  ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 17 kmh de NE)

Humidade: 27 %

O calor junto com esta fumarada e cheiro a mato queimado está a criar um ambiente doentio...


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 13:30)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui continua o Leste e já registo *34.1 ºc*, é impressionante a capacidade deste vento em fazer subir as temperaturas...
> 
> Vento ENE: 11 Km/h  ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 17 kmh de NE)
> 
> ...



Sim, é verdade. E como aqui, cheiro a queimado, uma espécie de névoa devido a fumadara.

Pedras Rubras Quentinha 






Já por Canidelo, a temperatura desceu até aos *30,9ºC* actuais.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 13:40)

E vai subindo:

*34.8 ºc* 

Vento ESE: 9 Km/h

Humidade: 25 %


----------



## Skizzo (30 Ago 2009 às 13:47)

Se tudo correr bem bato os 38 de ontem. Basta o vento de NW nao vir tão cedo


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 16:34)

Tarde muito quente por aqui!

Máxima de *35.9ºc* às 14:17 h

Actual:

Temperatura: *34.1ºc*

Vento: NNW 6 km/h  (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 10 km / de N)

Humidade:29%

Pressão: 1012 .8 hpa (está a descer)

Continua o cheiro a fumo e bruma...


----------



## filipept (30 Ago 2009 às 16:45)

Por aqui está quentinho, vou com 36º, 27% de humidade e pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Impressionante o calor.. não é nada normal atingir estes valores em finais de Agosto... 34.4ªC, quase batia o recorde deste mês de 34.9ºC

A temperatura começa a descer bem devagar estando ainda 31.8ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Ago 2009 às 18:57)

Por aqui dia verdadeiramente sufocante. Mínima de 21.9ºC, a máxima foi até aos 37.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *33,3ºC* [Máxima do ano]
Durante a tarde, a temperatura rondou os _30-31ºC_

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *28,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

Max: 38,6ºC (max do ano). Mesmo assim, tal como ontem, o vento de N/NW estragou-me a maxima, que poderia ter atingido os 40 se continuasse de vir de leste durante toda a tarde.


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 21:26)

Boas Noites !! 

Está uma noite espectacular. 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24,7ºC*
Dentro do quarto tenho _30,2ºC_


----------



## Stinger (30 Ago 2009 às 21:35)

Ora boas noites , hoje esteve uma tosta uiii 

Quando ia po trabalho vi um inicio de incendio na etar do freixo , e quando sai do trabalho sentia se o cheiro a queimado e um calor 

Grande noite devia mos ter muitas assim , pena nao tar de ferias 

Mas tambem agora parece que vai refrescar o tempo 

abcs


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *23,6ºC*


----------



## manchester (30 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Extremos de hoje

Temp.min: *21,4ºC*

Temp. máx: *36,0ºC*


Temp. actual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Boa noite, 

isto por aqui está muito abafado... 

Actual:

Temperatura: *27.4 ºc*

Vento nulo

Humidade: 35 %

Pressão:1012.4 hpa

Mesmo junto ao mar, no molhe da Foz, a temperatura deve andar pelos 21/22 graus, vento nulo e com cheiro a maresia...mas mal nos afastamos mais para o interior da cidade sobe em flecha...


----------



## vegastar (30 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Dia mais quente de Agosto, com 35.5ºC de máxima. A mínima ficou-se por uns subtropicais 19ºC.

Agora (23:30) sigo com 24.7ºC e vento nulo. Está um abafo dentro de casa, o calor não consegue sair. O que vale é o AC no quarto...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

_Extremos do dia 30.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *33,3ºC* _[Máxima do ano]_
Temperatura Mínima: *18,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*

As 23h50 tinha 19,9ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2009 às 01:05)

João Soares disse:


> _Extremos do dia 30.Agosto.2009:_
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *33,3ºC* _[Máxima do ano]_---



Caro vizinho: Embora todo o dia tenha estado ausente da região,
pensando que estaría em locais bem mais quentes,já que no Interior,
os registos , são como o algodão...
Também aqui foi registada a máxima do ano ( 36,0 º).
Que brasa deve ter estado hoje o centro da grande Invicta Urbe ...
( já aqui registados)...
Mas não fomos o local mais quente da Ibéria.
Longe disso .
Para alem dos relatos aqui chegados doutras regiões do Continental Portugal,
a Andaluzia espanhola continua nos 40º ...dia atrás de dia...







[/URL][/IMG]

Agora , tudo mais fresco, por aqui  20,4º . Como convém...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 01:49)

Boas Noites!!

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC* [Que desça para me refrescar o quarto  ]


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2009 às 02:40)

Boa noite

Dia 30 Agosto

*Tmín*: *15,0ºC*

*Tmáx*: *32,5ºC* (igualei a máxima do ano)


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia, 

O calor foi de pouca dura, e o tempo está bem mais fresco hoje por aqui!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *19.8ºc* ( mínima de *19.4ºc*)

Vento SSW: 12Km/h

Humidade: 81%

Pressão:1012.8 hpa

Alguma nebulosidade baixa a entrar junto ao mar.


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Felizmente a brisa de sudoeste está a refrescar o ambiente, sigo com 20,1º.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2009 às 10:00)

Está fresquinho sim senhor (21.4º ) e não tardará  o céu ainda azul, ser
substituído por nebulosidade baixa.
E até sexta-feira o tempo vai voltar a ser por aqui
o que é (tem sido) normal acontecer: "céu temporariamente muito nublado,
nomeadamente durante a madrugada e manhã e até a ocorrência de alguma precipitação fraca".
Foi-se o calor do fim de semana que ameaça regressar já no próximo.
Com caracter de maior durabilidade.
Veremos se assim ocorrerá.( Ainda estamos  muito longe)...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

O dia amanheceu com uma névoa "*doentia*" - resultado dos inúmeros incêndios de ontem e um ou outro que se mantiveram durante a madrugada.

*Tmín*:*15,0ºC*

*Temp. actual*: *25,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *18,0ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

Se ontem, Massarelos era uma das Estações mais quentes do País com 38ºC...
Hoje, a Estação Meteorológica é a mais fria do País (só o Cabo da Roca e que tem a mesma temperatura que Massarelos, sendo as mais frescas) 






---------

Por Canidelo, o céu "vai abrindo" e o vento é fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

Boa tarde
Por aqui mais um dia quente, apesar de não estar o calor de ontem.
Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2009 às 16:21)

Boa tarde

A praga dos incêndios continua por aqui - fumo e mais fumo no ar

*Tmáx* (até ao momento):* 28,5ºC*
*
Temp. actual*: *27,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2009 às 18:07)

A máxima não foi além dos *23.8 ºc* ( menos *12.1ºc* do que ontem...)

Actual:

Temperatura: *21.4 ºc*

Vento: WNW: 18Km/h

Humidade:65 %

Pressão 1013.6 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Bom fim de tarde

Parece que já controlaram os principais incêndios - isto tem sido um "forró" este final de Agosto

A temperatura lá tem vindo paulatinamente a descer - neste momento estão *21,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 19:02)

Boas tardes !! 

Máxima de *24,2ºC* [-9,1ºC que ontem]

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2009 às 19:26)

Neste momento céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco na casa dos 10km/h de NW.
T.actual: 20.8ºC
HR: 74%

Tmax. 27.9ºC


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

Boa tarde. Céu quase limpo, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, registo 19,7º.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2009 às 20:19)

_Extremos do dia 31.Agosto.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18,0ºC* (*)

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

---------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *18,5ºC*

(*) Pode sofrer alguma alteração até as 00h.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Por Melgaço...

Diferença assinalável na temperatura máxima com menos 6.7ºC em relação à máxima de ontem.

Extremos:
Max: 28.7ºC
Min: 17.5ºC (com grande probabilidade de baixar mais)

Temp actual: 18.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

por aqui a temperatura vai baixando

Actual:

Temp: *18.5ºc* (é a mínima do dia até ao momento)

Vento: NNW: 14 km/h

Humidade: 75%

Pressão: 1014.4 hpa

Isto é uma maravilha para refrescar as casas...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Boa noite

*Temp. actual*: *16,5ºC*

A noite promete arrefecer a casa com a frescura que apareceu ao final do dia - bem bom para retemperar o sono


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos do dia 31/08

Temp. min: *20,7ºC*

Temp. máx: *28,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 00:15)

João Soares disse:


> _Extremos do dia 31.Agosto.2009:_
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *24,2ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *18,0ºC* (*)
> ...



Foi mesmo batida a mínima. 
A Temperatura Mínima do último dia de Agosto de 2009 foi de *16,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Dia que se apresentou nublado - agora pouco nublado - e frescote em comparação com os dias anteriores.

*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*

*Temp. actual*:*20,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2009 às 10:59)

Meus amigos, já estamos em Setembro.

  O tempo não pára...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 02:39)

Boa madrugada. (passei apenas por uns segundos...)

O dia 1 de Setembro foi um pouco mais fresco do que os anteriores.
Céu limpo depois de uma noite de céu encoberto, vento moderado de N\NO (de manhã), levaram a queda da temperatura.

1 de Setembro
*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *23,5ºC*

Temperatura actual: *10,0ºC* (a fazer lembrar que o mês é de Setembro afinal)Ahhhhhh...isto parece uma eterna 2ª feira - o pessoal vem de férias e está moribundo. Não se passa nada por aqui


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2009 às 08:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> O dia 1 de Setembro foi um pouco mais fresco do que os anteriores.
> Ahhhhhh...isto parece uma eterna 2ª feira - o pessoal vem de férias e está moribundo. Não se passa nada por aqui



  Amigo Aristocrata, arriscas-te a continuar sozinho neste tópico, se não reparares, como aliás o afirmas, que já estamos em Setembro.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 13:08)

Veterano disse:


> Amigo Aristocrata, arriscas-te a continuar sozinho neste tópico, se não reparares, como aliás o afirmas, que já estamos em Setembro.




*1000 vezes ops! ops, ops, ops!!!!*...


----------

